# récupération des contacts Ipad, Iphone vers Mac



## sh.moser (15 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai depuis peu à la maison un macmini qui remplace mon pc. Je voudrai récupérer mes contacts sur Ipad ou Iphone pour les transférer sur mac. L'un d'entre vous pourrai me donner le chemain d'accès pour trouver le fichier address book.app dans ma sauvergarde Iphone ou Ipad sur mac?
Merci d'avance
Hubert


----------

